# Mi perrita ya esta lista.....



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Admiraos esta belleza, mañana estara totalmente armada...

Comentarios:

Pintura de muy buena calidad.
Garantía de por vida.
Las soldaduras estan a un super nivel, superan por mucho las de mi ex-Yakuza y podría decir que estan a nivel de Santa Cruz...

Un pequeño teaser para ustedes, lo habría hecho antes pero estaba montando el shock 

Saludos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente...pon las fotos apenas esté lista! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Felicidades. La probemos en la semana. Te echo una llamada.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Admiraos esta belleza, mañana estara totalmente armada...
> 
> Comentarios:
> 
> ...


tanto ladrido para la mordidita?????



Esta muy bien, espero que te haya valido la pena esperar tanto, se ve muy bien.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ahora que la estoy viendo mejor en la compu, de veras que esta chida. la pintura "glossy" se ve muy "nice". Cuanto pesa ya con el shock?, que tamaño es? la veo un poco larga del TT.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

TT efectivo es de 560mm osea 22 inches exactos.

Peso con el Roco y seat collar es de 4472 gramos osease 9.8 lbs.

El acabado de la pintura esta pocamadre...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow !! De pelos!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Siempre me ha gustado la Tosa Inu, pero en mis manos seria un desperdicio.

Alguien me da un ride al Ajusco por ahi del jueves???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hago el llamado oficial a Warp a presentarse al Ajusco..

Veremos como va lo del resorte del shock a ver si no raspa con nada y esperemos que todo encaje como deberia... lo unico que se que no encaja ahorita es el desviador delantero ya que necesito uno que la abrazadera este muy alta y la placa de movimiento muy abajo para que alcanze..

Tiene algunas diferencias con las imagenes que encuentras en internet, ya que el bottom bracket es distinto y tiene ISCG, el basculante es un poco distinto, cubre-baleros y las graficas.

Ritopc: se ve en fotos con el TT largo, pero mas bien es ilusion optica por ser un tubo derecho, pero en la vida real no esta nada mal...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que rica bici!

Apuesto a que no te vas a arrepentir. Hasta me dan ganas de comprar una igual dentro de un tiempo xD

Por cierto, a mi parecer los bicimanicos... apenas ordenaron mi Vagrant! ¬¬

Antes me decían, los cuadros Transition que pedimos ya están en México, seguro el viernes ya la tenemos aquí. Este viernes me dicen: Ya viene en camino, la acaban de mandar! que no se acordaban de lo que me habían dicho antes??? de menos para que no llegara a esta suposición... ¬¬


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nuevas fotos, (son de celular ya que mi camara murió) 

Ya esta toda lista.... se siente MUY chingona, apenas ando ajustando el shock porque los cambios no se sienten cuando te sientas o cuando la presionas con la mano sino que hasta que estas bajando, deje toda la compresion abierta y 3 clicks de rebote. El resorte de 300lbs esta perfecto ya que alcanzo como 30% de sag. :thumbsup: 

Por cierto, en Riders Ajusco les pregunte que si tenian una balanza digital y me sacaron un bike stand Topeak con bascula digital y resulta que mi bici pesa 18 kilos 532.49 gramos.. nada mal, con unos cambios que ya tengo planeados la voy a bajar a 17,900.  

El resorte FOX no raspa contra nada, fiuffff....  

Saludos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

está super guapa!

felicidades, Tacu! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gracias, aqui esta la lista de componentes:

Cuadro Duncon Tosa Inu 2008, 167mm de recorrido.
Amortiguador Marzocchi Roco WC RC 2008.
Horquilla Marzocchi 66 SL 2006, 170mm de recorrido.
Frenos Avid Juicy 7 2007
Bielas Shimano Hone M601.
Desviador trasero Shimano XT
Desviador delantero Shimano Deore
Cambios SRAM TRX
Grips ODI Ruffian MX
Potencia y manubrios sin marca 
Poste de asiento Vital
Asiento SDG Grand Prix
Rin trasero WTB Dual Duty FR
Rin delantero Mavic EX 729
Llanta trasera Maxxis Minion DHF, delantera Maxxis Highroller
Cassette Shimano Alivio 8sp.

Creo que ya..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Se ve super chida! toda una SS. Ya la probaste en el monte? Veo que pudiste resolver el tema del desviador.
Yo acabo de pedir unos louises a chad, el último upgrade que haré a la six. Deberíamos actualizar la base de datos de esté foro. Puro bling


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

De poquisima, Tacu... y unica ademas!! :thumbsup: 

Me gusta y mucho... Muchisimo.

Entonces el Jueves en el Ajusco???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues tengo que ver, hay que reunirnos todos un día. Creo que voy Martes y Jueves.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Martes y jueves suena a plan. Sí puedes, podríamos trabalas en los trails el miércoles. Warp te hablo en la semana a ver sí te puedo ayudar el jueves.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

amerita 7 champurradas con jashish!
que role la mota!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

A mi me encantaría ir el jueves, pero a ver como me encuentro...

inche gripa....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Cool bike my friend.*

Nos tubiste en suspenso toda, la semana :eekster: 
Pero valió la pena la espera, te quedo muy chida tu bici, bastante bien equilibrada para el tipo de uso que fue diseñado el cuadro.
Los ojos de todo Mexico biker estan puestos sobre Ti y tu Tosa Inu.
Esperamos con ansias tus reportes y fotos en accion, uno que otro 5 footer.
A mi en lo personal me interesa saber sobre el desempeño del Rocco.
Saludos y que disfrutes ese bicicleton. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bueno pues aca va un review rapido:

De subida: Pues la perra pedalea mejor de lo que esperaba, de veras que toda esa mercadotecnia del pseudo DW Link/maestro/VPP/Pivote Virtual shalalala es cierta jajaja, sentado bobbea MÍNIMO y eso que traigo un shock sin plataforma (World Cup). Pedaleando parado si te cansas más, pero es tolerable. De hecho subí más rapido y me canse menos que con la Yakuza.

De bajada: Pffff, muy buena de bajada, absorbe todo lo necesario y se siente muy bien en cuanto a la progresividad. Destaca en rocas grandes y square edge hits y el Roco hace su trabajo bastante bien, estoy muy feliz con ese shock y es pronto para decirlo, pero probablemente haya sido una gran idea comprarlo en vez del TST.

Rigidez: Siento el triangulo igual de rigido que mi ex-Yakuza. Estoy ligero pero no senti flex y senti muy solido el basculante. 

Negativo: Lo único que me desgustó fue la altura del eje de centro a primera vista. Esta un poco alto el eje de centro aunque al sentarse y usar el SAG, la altura baja a una medida aceptable. 

Todavía debo de configurar un poco mas la 66 y tambien un poco mas el Roco, siento que como ha cambiado la distrubución de peso cuando ruedo, debo aumentar el sag de la 66 un poco más. También siento que el Roco puede ser más sensible en las cosas pequeñas, aunque para ser la primera vez que lo uso se sintió MUUUUY plush.

En general estoy muy feliz con esta bici y la geometría la senti perfecta, muy parecida a la de mi ex-Yakuza y me senti cómodo desde la primera bajada. Me falta adaptarme a la doble suspension, ya que en las pequeñas rampas que me heché si la senti "nose heavy".


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

excelente, Tacu!

mantennos al tanto de los "developments"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bueno pues aca va un review rapido:
> 
> De subida: Pues la perra pedalea mejor de lo que esperaba, de veras que toda esa mercadotecnia del VPP es cierta jajaja, sentado bobbea MÍNIMO y eso que traigo un shock sin plataforma (World Cup). Pedaleando parado si te cansas más, pero es tolerable. De hecho subí más rapido y me canse menos que con la Yakuza.
> 
> ...


Excelente reporte, Tacu...

Si, ponle mas sag a la 66. Hazla mas suave para que el Roco no se sienta un flan y no se sienta la tijera muy aspera.

Tambien puedes correr mas sag en el Roco (si puedes), eso ayuda con la sensibilidad en cositas pequeñas aunque deberas cuidar los brincos.

En curvas, lo ideal es que sientas como la bici se asienta pareja sobre los dos extremos... Tienes la pista de 4X a la mano, aprovechala para poner a punto las suspensiones.

Abre un poco el rebote para ver si eso ayuda con la sensibilidad a impactos pequeños... si llevas el rebote alto, la suspe sufre "pack up" o sea que se sigue comprimiendo sin extenderse y eso se siente aspero.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Cool bike bro, I guess the long waiting was worth at last :thumbsup: 

Enjoy the rides


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tacu... No seas ojal y mide cuanto miden tus Maxxis, please. Entiendo que son 2.5", no??

Gracias!!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Maxxis 2.5" = 2.4"

De hecho para el 2008 Maxxis ha decidido renombrar las 2.5" en 2.4" y las 2.7" en 2.6" sino me equivoco.

Si quieres le probamos ruedas a tu bici


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No tengo caliper. Adelante tengo 2.7 y atrás 2.5


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No tengo caliper. Adelante tengo 2.7 y atrás 2.5


Cinta metrica??? No tiene que ser tan exacto. Es para delantera, asi que solo busco que se mas grandecita que la trasera. Pero no se si probar una 2.35" o una 2.5".

Gauss... Si te interesa probar una Kenda Nevegal 2.35" (58mm reales), podemos arreglar algo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, ahorita te doy las medidas de la Minion DHF 2.5 single ply.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

55 mm de ancho.
58mm de ancho de knob a knob.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Yo creo que 2.35" sería muy chiquita. Sobre todo las Maxxis tienen fama de ser chiquitas, y por lo que he leído es más chiquita que la Kenda 2.35". Al parecer la Maxxis 2.5" es similar a la Kenda 2.35", si acaso tendrá uno o dos milímetros más.

El 3 de mayo que parece que todos nos iremos a Valle de Bravo te dejo calar mi rueda, es de axle de 20mm.

O sino te convences, yo diría que vayas ahora mismo y compres/pidas la 2.5"


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 55 mm de ancho.
> 58mm de ancho de knob a knob.


Gracias Tacu!!! :thumbsup:

Eso es mas bien como la Rampage. Casi calcadas las medidas.

No esta nada mal!!! Me voy a fijar en Transvision, a veces tienen las 2.5" en version "chafa" por como 300 bolas... A ver si pruebo unas.

Gauss... Pues es cosa de que me digas que llanta quieres probar... Tengo Rampage 2.35" y Nevegal 2.35"... No me quedo sin llantas... jeje...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

versión chafa? es como la que venden en Las Merida?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> versión chafa? es como la que venden en Las Merida?


No se como sean las Merida, pero estas son una version de hule duro, aro de alambre y creo que son doble capa.

A menos que ruedes en mojado, un hule duro va bien... Ok, el blando es mejor, pero el duro no debiera ser problema si el dibujo es bueno. En mojado, si se necesita un hule blandito que agarre como chicle.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo quiero probar las advantage... pero por lo pronto están las kenda que les queda harta vida


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que tal está el Ajusco ahora que inician las lluvias? Bueno medio ha llovido. Aún no caen los aguaceros pesados.

Las que tiene mi bici son Maxxis pero raras, son single ply, son según Maxxpro (si se siente más durito que el Super Tacky), y son con alambre. Solo dicen Maxxis ed un solo lado de la llanta asi como su modelo, del otro lado no tienen nada.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxpro = 60a, el compuesto más duro de Maxxis (tienen 70a pero nunca he visto ni 1 llanta)
42a = SuperTacky... buenisimas al frente!
40a = Slow Reezaay... chicle puro.
3c = Mezcla de 40a en knobs, 42a en tacos superiores y 70a como base.

Porfa Warp dime que llantas tienen en Transvision... si estas diciendo que tieen a 300 pesos las 2.5 60a Dual Ply entonces yo quiero una  pero para ti seria overkill.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Rene aprovechando... podrias hecharle un ojo a las llantas entre 1.9 - 2.0 ? Ligeras, baras y como para XC... nomas por morbo y pa' ver que hay.
Tacubaya: Ta' chida la cleta, diviertete y disfrutala!


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Cuanto te dura una SuperTacky al frente Tacu?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Un año o más (y eso que yo ruedo bastante).

Corri una Minion DHF 60a adelante por 1 año y ahora esta atrás y sigue en buen estado (ya tiene casi 1 año y medio) pero sí, definitivamente conviene SuperTacky adelante.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hice un cambio de llantas y cámaras y le baje 450 gramos en puro peso rotacional a la perra  

A ver como se siente.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hice un cambio de llantas y cámaras y le baje 450 gramos en puro peso rotacional a la perra
> 
> A ver como se siente.


Weight weenie...

Se va a sentir chida, vas a ver... Es ahi donde se debe ahorrar peso.

Que pusiste?? UST's?? Esas en Maxxis son mas ligeras que las 2-ply, no?


----------

